# Brazilian military parades / military vehicles. Official thread.



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Série com a Esquadrilha Francesa em Brasília - 07-09-2009 - IMG_8265 por Flávio Cruvinel Brandão, no Flickr

 7 de Setembro de 2005 por Blog do Planalto, no Flick











Desfile do 7 de Setembro - Curitiba/PR. por Hułyk ; Paulo, no Flickr


Desfile do 7 de Setembro - Curitiba/PR. por Hułyk ; Paulo, no Flickr



Comando Geral Móvel por André Gustavo S.A.S.Fº, no Flickr


7 de Setembro por fotoparceiros, no Flickr

Desfile do 7 de Setembro - Curitiba/PR. por Hułyk ; Paulo, no Flickr


Desfile do 7 de Setembro - Curitiba/PR. por Hułyk ; Paulo, no Flickr


DSC00457 por Guilherme Torres, no Flickr



Desfile do 7 de Setembro - Curitiba/PR. por Hułyk ; Paulo, no Flickr


7 de Setembro por dannlopes, no Flickr


7 de Setembro por dannlopes, no Flickr


7 de Setembro por dannlopes, no Flickr


7 de Setembro por fotoparceiros, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

7 de Setembro por fotoparceiros, no Flickr

















7 de Setembro por fotoparceiros, no Flickr








7 de Setembro por fotoparceiros, no Flickr









7 de Setembro por fotoparceiros, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Desfile 7 de Setembro - Brasilia/Brasil por armandelli, no Flickr[/IMG]


Desfile 7 de Setembro - Brasilia/Brasil por armandelli, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

UTE por André Gustavo S.A.S.Fº, no Flickr


DCC por André Gustavo S.A.S.Fº, no Flickr


CBMDF por André Gustavo S.A.S.Fº, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Tanques por Debora Atuy, no Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Tahoe por André Gustavo S.A.S.Fº, no Flickr


CBMDF por André Gustavo S.A.S.Fº, no Flickr


Fênix 01 por André Gustavo S.A.S.Fº, no Flickr



Comboio por André Gustavo S.A.S.Fº, no Flickr


COE por André Gustavo S.A.S.Fº, no Flickr


BPMA por André Gustavo S.A.S.Fº, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

7 de Setembro por fotoparceiros, no Flickr


Desfile do 7 de Setembro - Curitiba/PR. por Hułyk ; Paulo, no Flickr


Desfile do 7 de Setembro - Curitiba/PR. por Hułyk ; Paulo, no Flickr


Exército Brasileiro por André Gustavo S.A.S.Fº, no Flickr


DOE por André Gustavo S.A.S.Fº, no Flick



Desfile do 7 de Setembro - Curitiba/PR. por Hułyk ; Paulo, no Flickr


Desfile do 7 de Setembro - Curitiba/PR. por Hułyk ; Paulo, no Flickr


Desfile de 7 de Setembro 2010 por kassá, no Flickr


Desfile do 7 de Setembro - Curitiba/PR. por Hułyk ; Paulo, no Flickr


----------



## LucasAlmeida (Aug 3, 2011)

Lindo Acervo das paradas militares do brasil


----------

